# Movie Remakes You Want to See



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

That's right, I'm making a thread similar to this again. I went back and searched some ten pages for a thread about this, and with no avail, I think it's time for another. What are some films you wouldn't mind or wish that Hollywood would make a remake of? Off the top of my head, I think an American remake of _Battle Royale_ would be cool. I could see that also doubling as an adaption of 'The Most Dangerous Game'.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jul 27, 2011)

Hulk and Spiderman LOL

Something Wicked This Way Comes.  Disney version is hardly anything like the book.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

The number one movie that's been on my mind for a remake I've thought of has been _The Last Airbender._ Actually, not a remake of the movie, but a re-adaption of the show.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 27, 2011)

Battle Royale America would be good, but needs to be done by the right guys.

I want Tim Burton to do:
Neverending Story
Wizard of Oz


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

I don't. If he made the Wizard of Oz like he did Alice in Wonderland, then no thanks.


----------



## tari101190 (Jul 27, 2011)

I liked it...


----------



## Bluebeard (Jul 27, 2011)

Most Dangerous Game


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> I liked it...


I couldn't even make it through the whole movie. I mean, I did once, but that's only because I fell asleep half way through. I'll give it another shot some time...


Bluebeard said:


> Most Dangerous Game


Yes.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

The Matrix. With more cool special effects.






More seriously, I'd like to see a remake of Gremlins. Or a new Gremlins. I'll settle for a new Gremlins.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 27, 2011)

I didn't like Tim Burton's Alice in Wonderland. I hope Burton keeps his ugly desaturated color palette away from remakes.

And I'm on board with a Last Airbender movie. Maybe a better version of Hitchhikers Guide to the Galaxy.

Edit: Ghostbusters possibly.


----------



## EVERY SINGLE DAY!!! (Jul 27, 2011)

A Tim Burton Wizard of Oz - _jeeze_, I wonder who he'd get to play the witch and the scarecrow?


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Leave Ghostbusters alone. It was flawless. And without Bill Murray it's shit.


----------



## Gabe (Jul 27, 2011)

remakes usually suck so i would not want them to make remakes of good old movies like ghost busters.


----------



## martryn (Jul 27, 2011)

Older films.  And by older, I mean pre-1960's.  Lots of fucking classic films that would work wonders remade.  And I'm not talking about Casablanca or Gone with the Wind, those work way too well.  What about remakes of The Magnificent Seven, or new Sinbad films.  Hitchcock films.


----------



## Pseudo (Jul 27, 2011)

Alice in wonderland. I wanted to be directed by Guillermo del Toro.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

martryn said:


> Older films.  And by older, I mean pre-1960's.  Lots of fucking classic films that would work wonders remade.  And I'm not talking about Casablanca or Gone with the Wind, those work way too well.  What about remakes of The Magnificent Seven, or new Sinbad films.  Hitchcock films.



Yeah, I think a lot of the Hitchcock films would do rather well. No more of these faux "Hitchcockian Thrillers" we keep seeing that aren't even that good. Just give us the real deal.


----------



## T.D.A (Jul 27, 2011)

Superman by Nolan.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Superman by Tarantino.


----------



## Amuro (Jul 27, 2011)

Superman by Paul WS Anderson 

Milla Jovovich as Clark Kent


----------



## Grape (Jul 27, 2011)

Harry Fucking Potter. All of them.


----------



## Gnome (Jul 27, 2011)

Grape Krush said:


> Harry Fucking Potter. All of them.



Star Wars would happen before Harry Potter.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 27, 2011)

No remakes

make something new please


----------



## Amuro (Jul 27, 2011)

Parallax said:


> No remakes
> 
> make something new please



you would be shunned in Hollywood


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

Parallax said:


> No remakes
> 
> make something new please



The "make something new" thread is over that way.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

The closest to new Hollywood can come is doing a spin-off of a cartoon/toy series or a fucking board game.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2011)

A remake of Total Recall is on the way.  That movie came out almost 20 years ago.  And it was the first rated R film I ever saw.  But I still don't think it's worthy of a remake just yet.

Robocop might be a good idea for a remake.  Tank Girl would be another one I would like to see done properly.  I think there is potential there.  Also, did someone mention Gremlins?  That might work.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Total Recall might make a decent remake, but it's completely unnecessary. The original was badass.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

A Gremnlins remake? That has never once crossed my mind.


----------



## Rukia (Jul 27, 2011)

I saw something on Collider about a new Tales from the Crypt series.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 27, 2011)

A new Takes from the Crypt? Screw that; give us another Twilight Zone revival!


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Jul 27, 2011)

Rukia said:


> A remake of Total Recall is on the way.  That movie came out almost 20 years ago.  And it was the first rated R film I ever saw.  But I still don't think it's worthy of a remake just yet.
> 
> Robocop might be a good idea for a remake.  Tank Girl would be another one I would like to see done properly.  I think there is potential there.  Also, did someone mention Gremlins?  That might work.


 I'm skeptical on a Robocop remake .

I'd love a Beverly Hills Cop remake. I think that would be pretty cool .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 27, 2011)

Stunna said:


> A Gremnlins remake? That has never once crossed my mind.


I think a new one would be better than a straight remake now that I think about it. The original was badass.


Rukia said:


> I saw something on Collider about a new Tales from the Crypt series.


Would watch that.


----------



## Serp (Jul 28, 2011)

Just to mention Tim Burtons Alice in wonderland is actually an adaptation of the alice in wonderland sequel by the name of the "Through the looking Glass", so people expecting Alice in wonderland can see its actually different source material.

I would like a new, not a remake of BTTF. BTTF4! 

Also a remake of Eddie Murphies Life would be cool I guess. There is more but of the top of my head, I can't think.


----------



## Platinum (Jul 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> A new Takes from the Crypt? Screw that; give us another Twilight Zone revival!



Why not both?

I would totally watch a revival of both of those.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

I would watch Outer Limits again.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 28, 2011)

Alice in Wonderland by David Cronenberg or Jim Henson

A Blade Runner remake would be also good, specially if it's stays more loyal to the book than to the original movie.

Most of Akira Kurosawa Samurai movies are worth of getting a remake.


----------



## Stunna (Jul 28, 2011)

I don't know, I wouldn't mind a remake of Blade Runner, but I would prefer a sequel.


----------



## Ruby Moon (Jul 28, 2011)

Stunna said:


> The number one movie that's been on my mind for a remake I've thought of has been _The Last Airbender._ Actually, not a remake of the movie, but a re-adaption of the show.



You and me both, Stunna. Forget the live adaptation. Stick to the original cartoon. 

Although, if anyone's going to try and make another live adaptation, let's hope the director isn't Shyamalan and the casting director a tad bit smarter than the last one.


----------



## Jena (Jul 28, 2011)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Total Recall might make a decent remake, but it's completely unnecessary. The original was badass.



Total Recall would be weird without AHRNOLD. 



The Golden Compass.

Maybe we could try, oh, I dunno, sticking to the story and themes of the book. Fuck the Christian soccer moms. They can go watch the newest Narnia movie and save their precious spawn from succumbing to Phillip Pullman's evil satanic atheist message of evilness.


----------



## Samavarti (Jul 28, 2011)

Rukia said:


> A remake of Total Recall is on the way.  That movie came out almost 20 years ago.  And it was the first rated R film I ever saw.  But I still don't think it's worthy of a remake just yet.



There is already a remake in process, .


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 28, 2011)

Wait a fucking second here; Colin Farrel?


----------



## Z (Jul 29, 2011)

The original Star Wars trilogy


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2011)

You're a minority on that one.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jul 29, 2011)

I want to see a remake of The Apartment. Staring Tim DeKay. I think he looks the part.


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Jul 29, 2011)

Fantastic Four.  One where Dr. Doom isn't a magnet.  Mr. Fantastic isn't a complete dork.  And maybe show some of their backstory in college where Doom gets his resentment for Reid.


----------



## Batman4Life (Jul 29, 2011)

Dragonball Evolution..


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2011)

Heck yeah, Dragon Ball Evolution. A live-action Dragon Ball movie should have been sick.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 29, 2011)

Dragon ball cant work live action Too Silly

Id love to see a young guns Remake


----------



## Stunna (Jul 29, 2011)

It can work. Just about anything can work if done properly.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't think so

some stuff just can't be done live action


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2011)

Well, stuff in Dragon Ball Z would be impossible to translate since it delves into basically no plot and all action, but the earlier arcs of Dragon Ball could be done.


----------



## Zen-aku (Jul 30, 2011)

Stunna said:


> Well, stuff in Dragon Ball Z would be impossible to translate since it delves into basically no plot and all action, but the earlier arcs of Dragon Ball could be done.


But not 100 Precent Faithfully


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2011)

I don't expect for film adaptions to do so one-hundred percent faithfully. There always has to be some deviations from the source material to make a good movie.


----------



## Parallax (Jul 30, 2011)

actually you're right early DB could work

they would really need to cast Goku as a kid and not a teenager though


----------



## Stunna (Jul 30, 2011)

I agree with you on that.


----------



## Taleran (Jul 30, 2011)

Marital Arts works on Film
Comedy works on Film

Those 2 things work together on film.


I think you give Dragonball/Z to Steven Chow and let him go Shaolin Soccer / Kung Fu Hustle on it.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 2, 2011)

A remake of The Lost Boys could be cool. I honestly don't think it would be hard to make one better than the original.


----------



## Judecious (Aug 2, 2011)

fucking remake Green Lantern.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2011)

Judecious said:


> fucking remake Green Lantern.


Was it that bad?


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Aug 2, 2011)

Skywalker said:


> Was it that bad?


Warner Bros. is even considering making a complete reboot. Yeah,it must be pretty bad.


----------



## Skywalker (Aug 2, 2011)

Lincoln Rhyme said:


> Warner Bros. is even considering making a complete reboot. Yeah,it must be pretty bad.


I'm glad I never went to go see it then.



Z said:


> The original Star Wars trilogy


So it can be full of CGI? Yeah, I'll pass.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2011)

I want a CGI remake of _The Dark Crystal._ One thing I love about the movie is how it's all animatronics and puppetry, but the movie really could be taken to another level with modern technology, and would be a great way to introduce it to a new audience.


----------



## Hatifnatten (Aug 7, 2011)

Matrix "sequels". To this day deep down inside I still believe those were just elaborate jokes and actual sequel is still in works.


----------



## Jena (Aug 7, 2011)

Stunna said:


> I want a CGI remake of _The Dark Crystal._ One thing I love about the movie is how it's all animatronics and puppetry, but the movie really could be taken to another level with modern technology, and would be a great way to introduce it to a new audience.



That movie used to scare the piss out of me as a kid.
I still liked it, but _hot damn_. I don't know if it was the puppets or what, but...gahh.

Agree on the remake, though. I'd love to see that.


----------



## Stunna (Aug 7, 2011)

Yeah, someone, I don't know who, got me a DVD of that movie for me when I was a child, and I never even unwrapped it because I was turned off by the box art. My mom ultimately forced me to watch it, and though I was initially frightened too, I enjoyed it very much.


----------



## Violence (Aug 14, 2011)

tari101190 said:


> Battle Royale America would be good, but needs to be done by the right guys.
> 
> I want Tim Burton to do:
> Neverending Story
> Wizard of Oz



I wan't it too, i liked Alice in Wonderland movie so i think it's gonna be great


----------



## Stunna (Aug 14, 2011)

I don't because I didn't. I don't mind a Wizard of Oz remake, but I could do without Burton working on it.


----------

